# be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 - Kühlerboden konvex?



## mcmarky (8. Januar 2014)

*be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 - Kühlerboden konvex?*

Hallo!

 Kann mir jemand die Frage beantworten, ob der Kühlerboden des Dark Rock Advanced auch konvex ist?


----------



## be quiet! Support (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 - Kühlerboden konvex?*

Hallo Mcmarky,

Die Coolerbase aller derzeit aktuellen be-quiet! Kühler sind nicht konvex.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## mcmarky (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 - Kühlerboden konvex?*

Danke für Info, der Dark Rock 3 ist geordert! 

 Bin riesig gespannt...


----------

